# Taurus Judge



## jcreamer

Saw my first one and this one had 410 shells in it.
Other that a snake gun what is it really good for?


----------



## chriscustom

*Protection*

House protection.After we got broke into several years ago I taught my wife how to load and shoot my 12 gage Lafever double barrel.She ask me "which trigger do I pull" I said"point it down the hall and pull em both!End of problem.


----------



## jobxe327

there a preety cool gun shor a buddys before. they are excelent for protection could do some damage at close range for shure. also they shoot 45 long colt.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yep. they also shoot .45 long Colt. They come in blue and stainless.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*.410 buckshot*

You really do not want to be on the receiving end of .410 buckshot or slugs.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg

Finger_Mullet said:


> You really do not want to be on the receiving end of .410 buckshot or slugs.
> 
> Darin


I venture to say buck shot of any kind................


----------



## GreenFord

Taurus makes some darn good revolvers! I have had a Raging Bull for years. Love to hunt with it. .454 is a sweeeetttt round!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yep the .454 is a sweet round as is the .484 and .500.


----------



## Al Kai

RuddeDogg said:


> I venture to say buck shot of any kind................


I also am allergic to buckshot, slugs, you name it. If its lead flying in my direction, count me out


----------



## Rockfish1

Al Kai said:


> I also am allergic to buckshot, slugs, you name it. If its lead flying in my direction, count me out


you can add knuckle bumps and razor cuts to that also...


----------



## drawinout

GreenFord said:


> Taurus makes some darn good revolvers! I have had a Raging Bull for years. Love to hunt with it. .454 is a sweeeetttt round!


Haven't fired many Taurus pistols. I can tell you 7 years back a guy I knew had a .357 rubber grip Taurus, and I put him to shame at a local gun shop using my old 1970 something .357 magnum wood grip S&W... I also have a 1970 something snub nose .38 special S&W with wood grip as well. Let's put it this way. I'd rather throw rocks at a guy breaking into the house. Needs some adjusting. In my opinion the rubber grip on the Taurus .357 added to the "kick", if that pistol had any to begin with. I could put 5 in the target before he nailed three.


----------



## drawinout

The worst shot in the world can't miss with a pistol that fires a 410 shell. From my limited experience, I've found the only advantage to the rubber grip is the weight.


----------



## vbjimmie

Old Room mate has one. I like it....that is all. Haha.


----------



## SmoothLures

Never liked Tarus's pistols... S&W revolvers is the way to go.


----------



## RuddeDogg

SmoothLures said:


> Never liked Tarus's pistols... S&W revolvers is the way to go.


I was the same way. Even their semi-autos were at best average. Over the years Taurus has gotten alot better and they can give ANY wheel gun a good run for their money.


----------



## GreenFord

I've owned S&W 629 .44mag and the Tauras (G&A handgun of the year when it came out) out shot the Smith hands down. The Taurus is ported making loud as heck but stays on target much better then my smith did. The Taurus was dead on accurate also. Worst gun I ever shot was a POC Colt annaconda of a friend of mine. He took it back twice cause the grips kept twisting of when he shot.


----------

